# Adobe Flash - nspluginwrapper does not work



## zlopi (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi.

After upgrading to 9.0 (before was 8.2) nspluginwrapper - not want to work.
Before that everything was normal.
Help to understand the problem.


```
# nspluginwrapper -v -a -i 
Auto-install plugins from /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins
Looking for plugins in /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins
Auto-install plugins from /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin
Looking for plugins in /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin
Auto-install plugins from /root/.mozilla/plugins
Looking for plugins in /root/.mozilla/plugins

# nspluginwrapper -v -i /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so
nspluginwrapper: no appropriate viewer found for /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so

# nspluginwrapper -l
```


```
FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0 r230983: Sun Feb  5 00:31:01 MSK 2012     :/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64 amd64 GENERIC
```


----------



## SirDice (Mar 7, 2012)

Did you rebuild all your ports after the 9.0 upgrade?


----------



## zlopi (Mar 7, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Did you rebuild all your ports after the 9.0 upgrade?



Ports were updated immediately after the upgrade to 9.0. And recompiled, all dependent on the linux-f10-flashplugin.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 7, 2012)

Does the file /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so actually exist?

Try reinstalling www/linux-f10-flashplugin10.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 7, 2012)

zlopi said:
			
		

> Ports were updated immediately after the upgrade to 9.0. And recompiled, all dependent on the linux-f10-flashplugin.



Good, but not enough.  After upgrading from one major version of the OS to another (8->9), *all* ports have to be rebuilt.  There's a procedure at the end of the portmaster(8) man page.


----------



## ahavatar (Mar 7, 2012)

In my case, I had to recompile about 380 ports out of 1030 installed ones after upgrade to 9-STABLE from 8.3-STABLE.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 7, 2012)

If you don't recompile all ports, expect mysterious problems sooner or later.


----------



## zlopi (Mar 11, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Does the file /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so actually exist?
> 
> Try reinstalling www/linux-f10-flashplugin10.




```
ls -l /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  17047372 28 Ñ„ÐµÐ² 07:57 /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so
```

reinstalling does not help


----------



## ahavatar (Mar 12, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> If you don't recompile all ports, expect mysterious problems sooner or later.



I've just recompiled ports that have missing library dependencies. So far so good


----------



## ahavatar (Mar 12, 2012)

www/linux-f10-flashplugin11 is the latest flash - version 11 not version 10. How about deleting flash-related ports and start again? The following is the step I copied from this forum, and it still works well for me.

```
# portsnap fetch update ## OR portsnap fetch extract if you use portsnap for the first time.
# echo 'linux_enable="YES"' >> /etc/rc.conf
# mkdir -p /usr/compat/linux/proc
# echo 'linproc /usr/compat/linux/proc linprocfs rw 0 0' >> /etc/fstab
# mount /usr/compat/linux/proc
# cd /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-f10 && make install clean
# /etc/rc.d/abi start
# /etc/rc.d/sysctl start
# cd /usr/ports/www/linux-f10-flashplugin11 && make install clean
# cd /usr/ports/www/nspluginwrapper && make install clean
# exit
$ nspluginwrapper -v -a -i 
$ su
# reboot ## it should work without reboot but sometimes it's better to reboot
```


----------



## MarcoB (Mar 13, 2012)

Run nspluginwrapper as user, not as root.


----------



## mistige (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks!
The lines below worked perfectly for me in PCBSD 9.2 (so they are still valid almost 2 years later).
Before, only *some* Youtube movies would play. For most videos, only some comment like "Install Adobe Flash Player" would be displayed.
I had been searching for days for a solution, and was thinking of including a Linux VM in VirtualBox, just for Youtube. (That would not be ideal).
I think the below lines would be a very valuable inclusion in the Handbook. I think PCBSD would also be helped if it can somehow get this Flash
working easier, by stuff like this.

mistige

>by ahavatar » 12 Mar 2012, 21:52
>www/linux-f10-flashplugin11 is the latest flash - version 11 not version 10. How about deleting flash-related ports and start again? The following is >the step I copied from this forum, and it still works well for me.
>Code: Select all
># ...mig:
># portsnap fetch update ## OR portsnap fetch extract if you use portsnap for the first time.
># echo 'linux_enable="YES"' >> /etc/rc.conf
># mkdir -p /usr/compat/linux/proc
># echo 'linproc /usr/compat/linux/proc linprocfs rw 0 0' >> /etc/fstab
># mount /usr/compat/linux/proc
># cd /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-f10 && make install clean
># /etc/rc.d/abi start
># /etc/rc.d/sysctl start
># cd /usr/ports/www/linux-f10-flashplugin11 && make install clean
># cd /usr/ports/www/nspluginwrapper && make install clean
># exit
>$ nspluginwrapper -v -a -i
>$ su
># reboot ## it should work without reboot but sometimes it's better to reboot
>ahavatar


----------

